
Clever Algorithms: Nature-Inspired Programming Recipes - Tomte
http://www.cleveralgorithms.com/nature-inspired/index.html
======
chillee
I saw this book on HN several years ago, and thought it was pretty
interesting, and maybe worth reading.

Unluckily, it didn't help me very much in learning more about this field, nor
did I think it was very helpful for solving other problems. Basically, it's
more of an encyclopedia than a textbook, and not a good starting point.

Every post is basically separated into "biological inspiration", a brief
description of the algorithm itself, and then a listing of the pseudocode and
Ruby code.

The primary thing I was left wanting was 1. Either an intuitive explanation of
why the algorithm worked well or a more rigorous mathematical explanation. 2.
A comparison with the other algorithms.

TL;DR: A good book for what it is. However, if you're somebody looking for an
introduction to these algorithms, look elsewhere.

~~~
nerdlogic
What do you suggest?

~~~
jast
A good free book is
[https://cs.gmu.edu/~sean/book/metaheuristics/](https://cs.gmu.edu/~sean/book/metaheuristics/)

Otherwise this is a good start: [https://www.amazon.com/Introduction-
Evolutionary-Computing-N...](https://www.amazon.com/Introduction-Evolutionary-
Computing-Natural/dp/3662448734)

~~~
nerdlogic
Thank you! The first - free - book is great so far.

------
yeukhon
Nature-inspired recipes can be categorized as "biomimicry".

I came across this video [1] the other day, which described the design
inspirations the Japan’s Shinkansen bullet train took from nature.

[1]: [https://www.vox.com/videos/2017/11/9/16628106/biomimicry-
des...](https://www.vox.com/videos/2017/11/9/16628106/biomimicry-design-
nature)

I suggest readers to watch this video to get the very profoundness.

------
finalfire
I'd love this book but unfortunately I can only address it as a starting
point. It's good enough for a collection but it isn't a survey neither a
complete book. I've worked a lot with evolution strategies and the starting
point was this book although a bit limiting.

